# Current state of affairs



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

The move from outdoor screened porch to garage has been great. No more dust and grit to deal with. And my track is happy not to have moisture causing rust - and so am I.

This is where things stand. I'm still checking all the operating accessories out, a few more to go. The next step will be to wire under the table - that will take some time. But I can run four trains and a trolley or gang car at the same time - exciting!

I've attached a photo. I haven't started ground cover yet, that should be fun.

Gary


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

*current state addition*

You can see the cables - the table can be raised in order to park a car. I installed 3 sets of folding legs from old folding tables. I extended the legs with some galvanized pipe.

Gary


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks action-packed. You said three sets of legs. How are they positioned under the table?


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

I'll take a picture, but there are sets near each end and two sets under the middle. The middle two are not even with each other due to the shape of the framing and how they need to be placed to fully retract.

Gary


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks, Gary ... I get it.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice job, and since the table can be raised the job of wiring underneath should be nice and easy to do.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

That's the plan. Doing something for your wife can have fringe benefits!


----------

